# Top tips and resources for amatuer journalism?



## DrRingDing (Feb 9, 2012)

I need to improve my writing, photography and video skills for news reports for publishing on the web.

Do you know of any top tips or decent online resources out there that could help?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 9, 2012)

Simple tip for writing. Read it aloud to yourself. Best thing an editor ever told me.


----------



## chilango (Feb 10, 2012)

> Top tips and resources for amatuer journalism?


 
Use a spell checker.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2012)

chilango said:


> Use a spell checker.


 
And switch OFF autocorrect.


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2012)

this site's got some good guides. and links to jobs.

http://www.freelanceuk.com/journalists/index.shtml


----------

